# Lodging on Weber River/Weber Canyon



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will be going up to Weber Canyon for a little weekend away. Is there any lodging up there? Cabins, motels, etc.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

There is an inn in Kamas.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Kamas or possibly a B&B in Oakley or nearby. Up the canyon, I don't believe there is anything but private cabins.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a nice motel right off the Coalville exit.
It's right by the river.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the RV campground at the Coalville exit has "Cabins".

http://www.goodsamclub.com/travel/campg ... fExp=False

Check the bed and Breakfast places, they are private and some may have access to private parts of the river


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Fishing31 said:


> I will be going up to Weber Canyon for a little weekend away. Is there any lodging up there? Cabins, motels, etc.


See, that's the thing. The Weber runs from Smith & Morehouse all the way to North Weber. Which part of the "canyon" were you interested in?


----------

